# ADG & ADA - Aquarium Design Group and Aquarium Design Amano



## holocron

I have been speaking with Jeff at ADG (Aquarium Design Group) recently about ADA products and their availability in canada. For those who aren't aware of ADA, it stands for Aquarium Design Amano and its founder is a man named Takasi Amano who is world renoun for his planted tanks. He comes at each like a piece of living artwork, his tanks are quite amazing. Anyways, his comany makes a product line called ADA and they have an amazing set of glassware, ferts and soils for planted tanks. ADG (aquarium design group) is an american company who does amazing amano inspired planted tank installations but is also the north american distributor of ADA products.

I asked about the possibility of shipping products to Canada, and Jeff says he has done it before. He recently setup his website to take orders for Canadians. So now you can order ADA products here in Canada! very cool.

To ship soils (aquasoil) is very expensive, but to order ferts is within a reasonable realm. The CO2 glassware is pretty insane pricewise, but neat.

All prices are in american dollars and I am pretty sure you might be hit with duty as well... but if you have a bunch of money and want to go for a true amano style tank the option is now available! It might be cost effective if we do a group order from them if others are interested. They do sell wholesale for any vendors (wink wink Harold) and are willing to send product to canada.

Otherwise you can wait for Harold to get the Greenchapter stuff in and have pretty much on par ferts for a lot less money.

LINKS:

ADA:
http://www.adaeurope.com/ (but it seems to be down, maybe he is on dreamhost too  )

ADG:
http://www.aquariumdesigngroup.com/

ADG Store:
http://www.adgshop.com (now ships to canada!!)


----------



## Ciddian

LOL.... If harold brought them in i bet you would be an awesome customer for them Matt, I -love- thier glassware..


----------



## Fish Dude

Anyone know any suppliers in the GTA area that sell ADA Aquasoil? Shipping is almost $100 (minimum!) for 6 bags from adgshop.com.


----------



## Canith

i have been looking for ADA products in the GTA area for months. if we can order in a group, i will be the first one to join!


----------



## jimbogregs

Their tanks look awesome, let me know if there's a group buy in the offing.

JG


----------

